#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Resume Templates and Samples for Engineers/ Engineering CV Templates and Samples >  >  Sample resume Format

## karthik417

*                          SHAIK KHADER BASHA*


                                                                                         MAIL: khaddar.dil7@gmail.com 
                                                                                                 CONTACT: 8885751996,9494947737

 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*CAREER OBJECTIVE:*



                                            To obtain a position that will enable me to use my strong organizational skills, educational background and the ability to work well with people

*EDUCATIONAL QUALIFICATIONS:*

*Education*
*Board/University*
*School/College*
*Year of Passing*
*%*

B.TECH[ECE]
   JNTU ANANTHAPUR
VISVODAYA ENGG
COLLEGE,KAVALI
           2009-13
*72.3%*
*(upto 3-2 sem)*

INTERMEDIATE
       B.I.E
SRI NETHJI VIKAS
JR.COLLEGE,BADVEL
2007-09
*93.6%*

X Class
       S.S.C
Z.P.
HIGH  SCHOOL,
KAMPSAMUDRAM
2006-07
*69.5%*




*TECHNICAL SKILLS:*

LANGUAGES               :   basics of  c,
CORE SUBJECTS        :   EDC, DC

*ACADEMIC PROJECT :*

*TOPIC**:  ANTI-FORENSICS OF DIGITAL IMAGE COMPRESSION*
                                   In this project,we present a set of  anti-foreinsic techniques designed
to remove forensically significant indicators of compression from an image.


*ACHIEVEMENTS:*

  Presented a paper on DIGITAL JEWELLERY in PRIYADARSHINI COLLEGE FOR WOMEN IN TENALI.
  Participated in a technical quiz in RAO AND NAIDU ENGINEERING COLLEGE.
  Stood class 1st in S.S.C.



*PERSONALITY TRAITS:*

  Good communication skills
  Self confidence
  Hard working
  Positive thinking
  Very patient and adaptive to any kind of situation

*PERSONAL PROFILE:* 

 Name                                                        :                  SHAIK KHADER BASHA
 Date of Birth                                            :                   10/08/1991
Fathers Name                                            :                   SHAIK KHANSA
 Gender                                                      :                  Male
 Marital Status                                           :                   Single
 Languages Known                                    :                  English , Telugu ,hindi
 Interest                                                      :                  Playing Cricket , Reading books
 Address                                                     :                   kampasamudram village
                                                                                       Marripadu mandal
                                                                                       Spsr Nellore district
                                                                                        Pin-524230



*  DECLARATION:           * 


*i hereby declare that the information furnished above is true to the best of my knowledge*Place  :                                                                                                    
Date   :                                                                                                (sk.khader basha)


*                          SHAIK KHADER BASHA* 

                                                                                         MAIL: khaddar.dil7@gmail.com 
                                                                                                 CONTACT: 8885751996,9494947737

 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*CAREER OBJECTIVE:*



                                            To obtain a position that will enable me to use my strong organizational skills, educational background and the ability to work well with people

*EDUCATIONAL QUALIFICATIONS:*

*Education*
*Board/University*
*School/College*
*Year of Passing*
*%*

B.TECH[ECE]
   JNTU ANANTHAPUR
VISVODAYA ENGG
COLLEGE,KAVALI
           2009-13
*72.3%*
*(upto 3-2 sem)*

INTERMEDIATE
       B.I.E
SRI NETHJI VIKAS
JR.COLLEGE,BADVEL
2007-09
*93.6%*

X Class
       S.S.C
Z.P.
HIGH  SCHOOL,
KAMPSAMUDRAM
2006-07
*69.5%*




*TECHNICAL SKILLS:*

LANGUAGES               :   basics of  c,
CORE SUBJECTS        :   EDC, DC

*ACADEMIC PROJECT :*

*TOPIC**:  ANTI-FORENSICS OF DIGITAL IMAGE COMPRESSION*
                                   In this project,we present a set of  anti-foreinsic techniques designed
to remove forensically significant indicators of compression from an image.


*ACHIEVEMENTS:*

  Presented a paper on DIGITAL JEWELLERY in PRIYADARSHINI COLLEGE FOR WOMEN IN TENALI.
  Participated in a technical quiz in RAO AND NAIDU ENGINEERING COLLEGE.
  Stood class 1st in S.S.C.



*PERSONALITY TRAITS:*

  Good communication skills
  Self confidence
  Hard working
  Positive thinking
  Very patient and adaptive to any kind of situation

*PERSONAL PROFILE:* 

 Name                                                        :                  SHAIK KHADER BASHA
 Date of Birth                                            :                   10/08/1991
Fathers Name                                            :                   SHAIK KHANSA
 Gender                                                      :                  Male
 Marital Status                                           :                   Single
 Languages Known                                    :                  English , Telugu ,hindi
 Interest                                                      :                  Playing Cricket , Reading books
 Address                                                     :                   kampasamudram village
                                                                                       Marripadu mandal
                                                                                       Spsr Nellore district
                                                                                        Pin-524230



*  DECLARATION:           * 


*i hereby declare that the information furnished above is true to the best of my knowledge*Place  :                                                                                                    
Date   :                                                                                                (sk.khader basha)





  Similar Threads: Mechanical Engineering Resume/CV Template - Sample Mechanical Engineer Resume/CV Resume Sample resume format Resume Format Very detailed resume sample [use this at your own risk!]

----------


## kasis

good one..........

----------


## Navneet singh khalsa

nice one its valuable

----------


## Navneet singh khalsa

nice one its valuable

----------


## varmanraj

really a valuable 1

----------


## Midhunasri

Simply Superb!!!!!!!!!

----------


## durgapriya

good................

----------


## hardik2jadav

Really this format is very helpful.....thank you!!!!!!!

----------


## jitendra8818

Nice one....this is very useful.

----------


## raj rohilla

Nice format,..................................................................

----------


## faadoo-test0001

This is a good format for resume, You can check other resume formats from faadooengineers website too.

----------

